

Crowdsourced domain recommendations - mightyalex
http://dockname.com

======
beyonsense
how is it different (other than using twitter for authentication/communication
and upvoting system) than a request forum at
[https://www.namepros.com/](https://www.namepros.com/) or
[http://www.dnforum.com/forums/domains-websites-
wanted.16/](http://www.dnforum.com/forums/domains-websites-wanted.16/) ?

I had some domain-related ideas, we should talk

~~~
mightyalex
Forum can be an overkill, this is focused domain request/proposal/upvote
system. I'm @mightyalex on twitter, drop me a message anytime.

